# Tax Question



## ab2010 (Mar 15, 2014)

I've decided to do my US taxes on my own for the first time (I've used an accountant in the past, but figured that nothing has changed in my situation and so should be able to just follow the forms she was using to do them by myself rather than pay $300+ to her). I'm using TaxACT and the only piece I seem to be stuck on is why my accountant had completed both forms 1116 and 2555 in the past?

My income has always been below the $97,600 foreign earned income exclusion and I only contribute to RRSPs at this time (no withdrawals) and so is there any reason why I need to be completing both 1116 and 2555 rather than just 2555? It just seems like there is nothing to be putting on the 1116 as I can't include the income that was reported on the 2555...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Ordinary bank interest income taxed by Canada? It shouldn't make any difference, but maybe (maybe) she's helping you bank FTCs.


----------

